# Neomycin



## as38dm2 (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi, has anyone tried Neomycin? what dosage? what were the results? did you have a methane positive breath test? abnormal hydrogen levels? any other tests that showed any abnormalities? side effects from this? i am thinking of giving this a shot.


----------



## dilu (Jun 24, 2012)

You seem like somebody who follows the opinions of dr. Mark Pimentel... He claims that it are methane-producing bacteria which are causing the constipation related 'small intestines bacterial overgrowth' (SIBO). I was thinking to try neomicin too, but after reading that is was ototoxic (permanently damaging the hearing nerve) and nefrotoxic (damaging the kidneys), i wouldn't even think about using it. I used metronidazol and vancomycin. In both cases all my symptoms totally disappeared, but gradually returned after the antibiotics were stopped. My best guess is now 'chronic appendicitis' because i had an acute appendicitis years ago, without appendectomy. Constipation, diarrhea, chills, shakes, fever, belly-button pain, fast heartbeat,.. are all symptoms which can point to chronic appendicitis. I'm having it removed next Monday. All the best to you. Nick.


as38dm2 said:


> Hi, has anyone tried Neomycin? what dosage? what were the results? did you have a methane positive breath test? abnormal hydrogen levels? any other tests that showed any abnormalities? side effects from this? i am thinking of giving this a shot.


----------



## as38dm2 (Jul 7, 2012)

dilu said:


> You seem like somebody who follows the opinions of dr. Mark Pimentel... He claims that it are methane-producing bacteria which are causing the constipation related 'small intestines bacterial overgrowth' (SIBO). I was thinking to try neomicin too, but after reading that is was ototoxic (permanently damaging the hearing nerve) and nefrotoxic (damaging the kidneys), i wouldn't even think about using it. I used metronidazol and vancomycin. In both cases all my symptoms totally disappeared, but gradually returned after the antibiotics were stopped. My best guess is now 'chronic appendicitis' because i had an acute appendicitis years ago, without appendectomy. Constipation, diarrhea, chills, shakes, fever, belly-button pain, fast heartbeat,.. are all symptoms which can point to chronic appendicitis. I'm having it removed next Monday. All the best to you. Nick.


hey thanks for your response. yeh i read some of pimentel's research and he seemed to have some trials that showed that neomycin worked well for constipation predominant people. my symptoms of constipation started after taking flagyl actually. i'm curious what dose did you take and for how long?


----------



## Dirtdiva (Nov 14, 2011)

I did read Pimental's Book "A New IBS Solution" and I definitely knew SIBO was part of my problem. I have always had IBS-C but it got much worse after multiple surgeries a few years ago. I did a breath test and as suspected it showed positive for hydrogen as well as methane. I have been on a combo of Neomycin 1000 mg and Rifaximin 1200 mg. I never take drugs of any kind but so far it is pretty well tolerated, it's a 10-day course and I am on day 6. There are not really any natural treatments for SIBO that have proven results and I really wanted to knock this out. I am also going to try the elemental diet for 2 weeks afterward. Here is a site with good info on SIBO: http://www.siboinfo.com/good luckandrea


----------



## as38dm2 (Jul 7, 2012)

Dirtdiva said:


> I did read Pimental's Book "A New IBS Solution" and I definitely knew SIBO was part of my problem. I have always had IBS-C but it got much worse after multiple surgeries a few years ago. I did a breath test and as suspected it showed positive for hydrogen as well as methane. I have been on a combo of Neomycin 1000 mg and Rifaximin 1200 mg. I never take drugs of any kind but so far it is pretty well tolerated, it's a 10-day course and I am on day 6. There are not really any natural treatments for SIBO that have proven results and I really wanted to knock this out. I am also going to try the elemental diet for 2 weeks afterward. Here is a site with good info on SIBO: http://www.siboinfo.com/good luckandrea


thanks so much for your response. could you tell me how your breath test looked? i just took mine as well and my values when something like thishydrogen,methane)baseline: 4,115 min: 3,130 min, 3,145 min 3,160 min 2,175 min 2,190 min 10,1 (i think this one might have been an error by the technician)


----------



## sonic123 (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi, I have a mild case of IBS-C and was told I would probably have high methane levels. But the breath test only showed one high level for methane and five high levels for hydrogen out of the seven samples taken following baseline. My dr still prescribed rifaximin + neomycin together. I also note that Dr. Pimentel is currently trying to recruit subjects for a study for patients with IBS-C and high methane levels - testing neomycin with rifaximin and without rifximin to see if there is a difference.


----------

